# The good things about having SA.....



## sportsfan00 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was just thinking are there any positives to having SA??? im sure we can all come up with some stuff. Like we are usually pretty nice people on the inside and really dont have any enemies....Anything else??


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

to be honest, i cant think of one positive thing about social anxiety. wats so good about isolating yourself from other people. 


ok ill play along. 

il give you a One.

you wont have to worry about your friend backstabbing you becuse you dont have any friends to begin with.


----------



## sportsfan00 (Jul 17, 2010)

Positive thinking thread!!! Hello girlfriend....wow ur just ugh


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lol, there's LOTS of positive things, there is a positive side to anything. Here's some....

1. Very unlikely to annoy people, since we're so reserved.

2. Great at listening to people.

3. Very "deep" thinkers.

4. I think we're more smart/mature.

5. Very understanding and nice, cause of our situation. 

There's just some, positives.


----------



## sportsfan00 (Jul 17, 2010)

In a funny way i feel like i really get life, like i am a really good person to talk to about just about anything and i am really honest.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

You save money by not overly spending on things you don't need, cause well, going in and trying on clothes bug the crap out of me when i have high SA.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been told that I come across as rude when I meet new people so I always remember that my friends must have looked past that when they first met me. I guess it's also cheaper because I'm not spending money to hang out with friends all the time haha


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

More time to do things like read and become smarter,... and create art, music, writings....


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

keyla965 said:


> you wont have to worry about your friend backstabbing you becuse you dont have any friends to begin with.


LOL! Awww it was a good joke sportsfan00.
And I agree with Skylaishot, we are very good at thinking!


----------



## dawnbug (Aug 17, 2011)

you listen a lot more than most people 
knowledge is power


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

We don't get caught up in any drama.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I can say that it caused me to see the world for what it really is, but how healthy is that?


----------



## Appleseed1 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are great listeners, deep thinkers , mature/wise, and its given me a great sense of humor. Somtimes though I think I come off too sarcastic.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't have to spend any money on going out YEAYUH.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ummm...
:idea
I have very small, no, make that zero chance to catch an STD.:yay


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

We get to go to SA group meetings which *normal* people aren't invited to :troll


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Very true Skylaishot.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

DreamyDove said:


> More time to do things like read and become smarter,... and create art, music, writings....


this is a good one... also all the introversion imparts a great deal of wisdom.. or at least is should (though we can get caught up in negativity, but even then there's room for some good old fashioned reality, i.e. realizations)

actually in a way, having social anxiety also imparts a sort of selfishness.. being so concerned with yourself can have its pros but overall being selfish is not a good thing.. maybe we're not directly hurting anyone.. but in ways we are.. and we're depriving the world of us.. and we're so extra wonderful so that makes it an even heavier crime eh :b

welllll.. I've asked this question of people before, but I didn't mean it in an optimistic fashion.. I meant it for them to examine what possibly hidden benefits they are getting from continuing to suffer from anxiety..

just because we're suffering is not a good excuse or a fair trade off..

as for me, being anxious is a great excuse to blow people off.. I fear if it weren't for my anxiety I might be married by now, to someone unsuitable for me.. holding out for that person who I just know I should be with... if I didn't have this, I either would have had to date a lot more people, or come up with some other excuse why I didn't want to date them or even give them a chance.. (there are billions of people in the world, I'm pretty sure I don't want to end up with 99.9 repeating % of them.. or however you want to do the math lol) and I would have had to make it personal because it would be personal.. though it's not the reason I have anxiety, it's still a more convenient excuse than trying to tell someone that you just know you don't want them..

and along with that, despite my anxiety I can also be quite outgoing and in my youth got in cars with strangers more than once.. if I didn't have the anxiety there are probably way more rides I would have taken.. and maybe Id be dead by now.. other things like that with risks I guess..

hmm what else.. well I guess I'm brought to the selfishness and all the lovely time I have at my disposal... I thought there was more but that's all I can think of right now

ah also I guess it's like a Trump card... since I think it is so horrible and sad and pathetic to be afraid to talk to people or do simple things like make eye contact or sit quietly and still; it's like, no matter what someone is dealing with, I feel like I can relate to their despair because I feel this fright of living life is the ultimate despair..

alas.. I've used some of my time wisely and come closer and closer to saving myself.. because I've had enough now :yes


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Sapphiress said:


> this is a good one... also all the introversion imparts a great deal of wisdom.. or at least is should (though we can get caught up in negativity, but even then there's room for some good old fashioned reality, i.e. realizations)
> 
> actually in a way, having social anxiety also imparts a sort of selfishness.. being so concerned with yourself can have its pros but overall being selfish is not a good thing.. maybe we're not directly hurting anyone.. but in ways we are.. and we're depriving the world of us.. and we're so extra wonderful so that makes it an even heavier crime eh :b
> 
> ...


Well that's good that there's _some_ positive to think of about this condition.... =3


----------

